# TDI conversion?



## cristian_04 (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to do a TDI conversion in the W8 Passat once the motor is shot?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: TDI conversion? (cristian_04)*

anything is possible with enough time and effort. It would not be an easy swap and you would need to locate a B5 TDI donor. B% TDI s have their own problems related to the balance shafts.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: TDI conversion? (G60ING)*

I'm waiting for the Audi 3.0L V6 TDIs to get here. I think it would be a perfect match. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

